# Moved....



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

"Are you Looking for a GREAT part-time job" was moved - - - - where to..??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whiskey96 said:


> "Are you Looking for a GREAT part-time job" was moved - - - - where to..??




To the recycle bin.. this is an agency who posted 4 times despite me asking them to upgrade to premium membership on their first posting.

Maiden


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> To the recycle bin.. this is an agency who posted 4 times despite me asking them to upgrade to premium membership on their first posting.
> 
> Maiden


Oky Doky.... Got it.....!!..


----------

